# Ride 100 vs Dragon Ride (Medio Fondo)



## Rooster1 (29 Apr 2014)

I managed the Ride 100 last year which was 4000 FT of Climbing, I did fine, hills were fine, no cramp, no physical issues - did lots of training. Under 5 hrs.

My next challenge is the Wiggle Dragon Ride in a months time, now this is 6800 FT of climbing - I have done more training than last year but not enough hill repeats. There are about five nasty hills.

I am worried! 

On Friday I have a 65 miler planned, with 3500 ft of training with 3 hills to tackle. 

Pfftttttt


----------



## Banjo (29 Apr 2014)

Dragon is a tough ride but judging by what you have allready done its not going to be a problem.





I dont suppose you will spend much time admiring the view.(Top of Rhigos)


----------



## jdtate101 (5 May 2014)

On the Medio, the only hills you really have to worry about are the little kicker out of Maesteg:

http://app.strava.com/segments/972345 (quite steep at the start and goes on for a fair way)

The Rhigos:

http://app.strava.com/segments/665620 (A very long hill but not too steep, but the wind can make it tough if it's strong)

The Bwlch:

http://app.strava.com/segments/1551580 (slightly steeper than thr Rhigos and about the same length, but more sheltered, so sometimes easier)

The Medio is going to be harder than the Ride 100 for sure as that's just a cake walk around what's basically a flat course. I'm sure you'll love it, those last two hills are really nice, especially the downhills. One word of caution, unless you've done a recce ride, don't go mad on the descents as there are some hazards like a cattle grid at the bottom of the Bwlch descent. That one in particular caused a near fatal accident last yr. You'll see plenty of idiots riding far beyond their ability, so don't be tempted to do the same, just take your time, enjoy it and stay safe.


----------



## lanternerouge (5 May 2014)

Enjoy it, it's a great event especially if you get the weather as we did last year. Bwlch (sp?) and Rhigos are steady climbs and not too steep (apart from the bit out of the very bottom of the valley). I went last year and it was very well organised. Blazing hot day too!

Totally agree with jdtate101 above, enjoy the descent of the Bwlch but take care. Not nice seeing the air ambulance last year and everyone stopping half way down the descent to allow the poor guy to be airlifted out.


----------



## Rooster1 (6 May 2014)

cheers, will take care on that downhill for sure - I can be a bit of a nutter on descents.


----------



## Shadowfax (13 May 2014)

I fancied doing the dragon next year, but have been told it would be boring. Lot of dosh for a boring ride. Preseli Angel a couple of weeks ago was fantastic and only £15 to enter.


----------



## Banjo (15 May 2014)

I dont think the Dragon route is boring challenging would be a better description.but i dont think I would want to ride it with 5000 other sportifers.I last rode the route with a little gang of Cyclechatters and it was great. First warm day of last year, sun out but still iceicles hanging from the banks and the odd frozen waterfall.

I am embarrased by the dragon ride tbh. Gridlocked roads, shilt every where afterwards some of us live with the bad feeling generated all year round.


----------



## User482 (16 May 2014)

Banjo said:


> I dont think the Dragon route is boring challenging would be a better description.but i dont think I would want to ride it with 5000 other sportifers.I last rode the route with a little gang of Cyclechatters and it was great. First warm day of last year, sun out but still iceicles hanging from the banks and the odd frozen waterfall.
> 
> I am embarrased by the dragon ride tbh. Gridlocked roads, shilt every where afterwards some of us live with the bad feeling generated all year round.



That was a fantastic day out! But I agree, I don't think some of those roads are suitable for such a large volume of cyclists. My experience of sportives is that the standard of riding is variable, to say the least.


----------



## Shadowfax (19 May 2014)

I suppose boring is a relative term, 5,000 riders would be a deffinite no,no.


----------



## Rooster1 (30 May 2014)

So, one week to go. Do I need to taper off my riding - what does this term mean anyways!
I usually do 100-150 miles a week with a long ride on Sunday, what should I plan to do for the next 7 days?


----------



## Spartak (30 May 2014)

Our club rode most of the old Medio Dragon route last Sunday.

Starting in Blackmill, we went up the Bwlch, Rhigos, Cimla & Bwlch again !
Didn't find it too bad although the weather was awful !!!

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.8938/post-3100291


----------



## Banjo (1 Jun 2014)

Everyones different but I would have an easy week and do almost nothing in the last couple of days. Keep well hydrated and minimal alcohol.

I rode a circular route taking in the Bwlch last week. Topped out at 67.5 km /hr between top of Bwlch and Nantymoel  Probably nothing special for some people but close to a personal best for me.

PS road surfaces were pretty good quite a lot of recent repairwork by the looks of it.


----------



## Banjo (1 Jun 2014)

Spartak said:


> Our club rode most of the old Medio Dragon route last Sunday.
> 
> Starting in Blackmill, we went up the Bwlch, Rhigos, Cimla & Bwlch again !
> Didn't find it too bad although the weather was awful !!!
> ...


 
I dont mind the big hill climbs but I dislike Cimla hill with a vengeance , its a pointless nasty uninspiring little hill.I hate it.


----------



## Spartak (2 Jun 2014)

Banjo said:


> I dont mind the big hill climbs but I dislike Cimla hill with a vengeance , its a pointless nasty uninspiring little hill.I hate it.



We'd just refuelled at the Orchard cafe in Neath so had plenty of energy !!!


----------

